
Peter Thiel’s CS183: Startup - Class 15 Notes Essay - dirtyaura
http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/24122680868/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-15-notes-essay
======
aswanson
I wish stuff like this was taught in engineering classes when I was an
undergraduate. Technical education with a high level perspective and vision of
the future.

